# Manton-Smith



## Howard Gordon (Nov 17, 2016)

I was able to upgrade my Manton-Smith with a hanging tank and deluxe rack. Thanks to Norberto and Stephon from the east coast for the hard to find parts.
  Paint is drying on my Twin-Flex, will be done soon.  Still havin fun. Howard Gordon


----------



## rollfaster (Nov 17, 2016)

Holy crap Gordon, she's beautiful!!!


----------



## Flat Tire (Nov 17, 2016)

One of my favorite bikes, great job!


----------



## cds2323 (Nov 17, 2016)

Howard Gordon said:


> I was able to upgrade my Manton-Smith with a hanging tank and deluxe rack. Thanks to Norberto and Stephon from the east coast for the hard to find parts.
> Paint is drying on my Twin-Flex, will be done soon.  Still havin fun. Howard GordonView attachment 384845




That's a really nice looking Manton. One of my favorites. Where did you find the decal for the tank? I'm looking for that decal for a Golden Zephyr tank that I have for my bike. 

If you need to get a key made for the lock, look for a locksmith with Chicago Lock Co. blanks and info. Some Silver Kings also used the same locks.


----------



## catfish (Nov 17, 2016)

Nice!


----------



## Howard Gordon (Nov 18, 2016)

TANK DESIGN IS PAINTED ON


----------



## bicycle larry (Nov 18, 2016)

thats a reel nice one howard ,i like it ,


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 18, 2016)

Probably the coolest rack ever. Great looking, seldom seen bike. V/r Shawn


----------



## stezell (Nov 18, 2016)

Beautiful bike sir.


----------



## mike j (Nov 19, 2016)

Very nice job, all around.


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Nov 20, 2016)

Stunning!! Great job man!!


----------



## tech549 (Nov 20, 2016)

very nice howard.would love to see a step by step process of your paint work,beautiful work!!!!


----------

